

Segment.io launches iOS and Android SDKs to enable every app analytics solution - pkrein
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/03/segment-io-launches-ios-and-android-sdks-to-enable-every-app-analytics-solution-all-at-once/

======
tylerwr
The guys over at Segment.io are creating the Rosetta Stone for analytics. The
idea that all you need to learn is a single API is going to enable so many
more companies to implement event-driven analytics. Making other companies
smarter is a good (and profitable) business to be in.

------
pkrein
More information at <https://segment.io/mobile>

------
karamazov
This is a great tool - it's saved me hours of work.

~~~
chrislloyd
Agreed. Being able to try out new services without any extra work is a massive
win.

